# UZBEKISTAN | Hign Speed Rail



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

trainrover said:


> Samarkand? :rofl: Quite a new challenge laid out for HSR know-how! What emergency measure might be in place to mitigate passengers' suffering should their unit outright stall because of some power failure, somewhere in the vast remote desert underneath sunshine exceeding 150ºF, pray tell us


In the first 150 degrees of the sun perhaps you have there is (unless you live on planet earth) Leave your own jokes


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Praying's *no* joke, right?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

citi said:


> In the first 150 degrees of the sun perhaps you have there is (unless you live on planet earth) Leave your own jokes


Well, he measures temperature in F, not in C, as all CIS countries do.
150 F = 65 C


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

trainrover said:


> Praying's *no* joke, right?


Do not write your stupid comments. For your jokes, there are other forums


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

XAN_ said:


> Well, he measures temperature in F, not in C, as all CIS countries do.
> 150 F = 65 C


I think the man is not all right with his head. 65 degrees probably somewhere in the Sahara Desert


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

There has never been 150 F (65 C) in shadow anywhere on Earth. In Sahara, 57 Celsius is recorded, but dubious. The 56 Celsius in Death Valley is regarded as more reliable.

However, confined dark vessels can and do get much hotter than free air in shadow. Which is why children and beasts commonly get heatstrokes when locked in cars.

The highest temperature ever recorded in Spain was +47 in Murcia. The record for, for example, Iraq is +52.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

chornedsnorkack said:


> There has never been 150 F (65 C) in shadow anywhere on Earth. In Sahara, 57 Celsius is recorded, but dubious. The 56 Celsius in Death Valley is regarded as more reliable.
> 
> However, confined dark vessels can and do get much hotter than free air in shadow. Which is why children and beasts commonly get heatstrokes when locked in cars.
> 
> The highest temperature ever recorded in Spain was +47 in Murcia. The record for, for example, Iraq is +52.


Maybe you're right. What is the lowest temperature in Spain?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Registan trains*

Since 2005 between Tashkent and Samarkand shuttle train "Registan"




























Trains Uzbekistan Railways


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

citi said:


> What is


A lazy example of educating oneself ...

Try distinguishing between joking and ridiculing, the difference is mightier than you think


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Anyone could show HSR video in there?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I just got christened







as follows (by way of PM):


trainrover said:


> citi said:
> 
> 
> > dude, you're tired of me already. We have with you some personal relationship? Who are you? Ask not to write in my thread
> ...


By what's been shared thus far here, the chance that *any* fraction of the remaining 99% of Uzbekis at travelling on this very fast service any time soon is remote, if at all existent


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

trainrover said:


> I just got christened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just do not understand. What do you do? What do you want me to prove?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Can the little children stop fighting and please just start writing information about this Uzbekistan Hi-speed Railway?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Silly_Walks said:


> Can the little children stop fighting and please just start writing information about this Uzbekistan Hi-speed Railway?


That you are writing to some other user. I understand that trade is not for war. I do not like too "smart" users


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

citi said:


> That you are writing to some other user. I understand that trade is not for war. I do not like too "smart" users


Ok, i don't even understand what this means, but i see no information about Uzbekistan's HSR, so cut it out.


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Citi, could you please explain: Does the Registan train runs in addition to HS train or now only HS train runs between Toshkent and Samarkand?
And one question more please: what about plan to connect Angren and Kokand with railway?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

intelligentBG said:


> Citi, could you please explain: Does the Registan train runs in addition to HS train or now only HS train runs between Toshkent and Samarkand?
> And one question more please: what about plan to connect Angren and Kokand with railway?



Train "Registan" also ply between Tashkent and Samarkand. 3 times a week. At the expense of another of your question I will try to find out more about this (Angren-Kokand)


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Silly_Walks said:


> start writing information


Some gaitkeeper, eh?


----------



## styler115 (Oct 22, 2010)

*HSR Samarkand-tashkent*



























220 km/h maximum


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Me, I wonder why even equipping the railcars with couplers strikes this land's autocrat as being worthwhile hno:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

trainrover said:


> Me, I wonder why even equipping the railcars with couplers strikes this land's autocrat as being worthwhile hno:


I advise you to have a rest my friend


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Me, I've always been inclined to dismiss any nepotist


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Afrosiyob transports over 180,000 passengers in 2014*










High speed train Afrosiyob, which runs between Tashkent and Samarkand, transported over 180,000 passengers in 2014, the President of Uzbekistan Islam Karimov said at the session of the Cabinet of Ministers of Uzbekistan on 16 January.

High-speed train Afrosiyob started to carry out regular trips between two cities from 8 October 2011. From 13 February 2012, the train started to run between two cities each day.

Afrosiyob train, produced in Spain by Patentes Talgo S. A., runs at the speed of 250 kmh and passes the 344 km distance between Tashkent and Samarkand in two hours.

Total capacity of the train makes up 257 people. The electricity train consists of two locomotives, 8 passenger cars and one dining-car. The train has VIP, first class and economy class places. The trains can be used by people with limited abilities. 

http://www.uzdaily.com/articles-id-30712.htm


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*State joint stock railway company Uzbekistan Temir Yollari (Uzbekistan Railways) is planning to launch a high speed railway communication between Tashkent and Bukhara. The launch of line will decrease travel time twice, general-manager and general engineer of the company Sherzod Ismatullaev said.
He said that the company realizes a project on electrification of the part of railway Samarkand-Bukhara, which will organize high-speed railway communication between Tashkent and Bukhara.*

Ismatullaev noted that realization of the project stared a week ago and added that development of the project is underway. He said that bearings are installed at the railway sites. Over 400 employees of the company are attracted to the work.

Representative of the Uzbek company underlined that about US$400 million will be allocated to implementation of the project. He said that sources of financing were determined by 100%.

He said that the project will allow to create over 700 jobs at construction and 200 jobs at exploitation of the road.

Ismatullaev said that after project completion, two high speed trains will run between Tashkent and Bukhara. At the same time, travel time will be decreased twice – from 7-8 hours to 3.5 hours.

The project will help to cut fuel expenses and decrease impact to environment. It will also allow to incease cargo and passenger transportation.

General manager underlined that the project will create additional convenience for tourists, who plan to visit Tashkent, Samarkand, Navoi and Bukhara.

Sherzod Ismatullaev said Uzbekistan Temir Yollari will complete selection of supplier of high speed trains in 2015 and purchase them at the end of 2015 or in the beginning of 2016.

Currently, High-speed train Afrosiyob is running between Tashkent and Samarkand. Afrosiyob train, produced in Spain by Patentes Talgo S. A., runs at the speed of 250 kmh and passes the 344 km distance between Tashkent and Samarkand in two hours.

Total capacity of the train makes up 257 people. The electricity train consists of two locomotives, 8 passenger cars and one dining-car. The train has VIP, first class and economy class places. The trains can be used by people with limited abilities.

http://www.uzdaily.com/articles-id-30880.htm


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Uzbekistan to purchase high speed trains Talgo*











Uzbekistan Temir Yollari (Uzbekistan Railways) is planning to purchase high speed trains, produced by Spanish company Patentes Talgo, S.L.
Chairperson of the board of Uzbekistan Temir Yollari Achilboy Ramatov and President of Patentes Talgo, S.L. Carlos Palacio Oriol held negotiations at the end of February, the press service of the Uzbek company said.

At the meeting, the sides discussed issues of purchasing high speed trains Afrosiyob and cooperation of the companies in this direction.

After the talks, Uzbekistan Temir Yollari and Patentes Talgo, S.L. signed a memorandum of cooperation.

Uzbekistan Temir Yollari purchased two high speed trains Talgo, which are currently used to transport passengers between Tashkent and Samarkand.

Uzbekistan Temir Yollari is implementing a project on electrification of railway Maraqand-Bukhara, which will help to launch high speed trains between Tashkent and Bukhara.

http://www.uzdaily.com/articles-id-31345.htm


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...tan-railways-orders-more-talgo-trainsets.html
> 
> *Uzbekistan Railways orders more Talgo trainsets*
> 17 Nov 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/passenger/single-view/view/talgo-250-reaches-bukhara.html
> 
> *Talgo 250 reaches Bukhara*
> 26 Aug 2016
> ...


----------



## gaz2424 (Aug 27, 2016)

Whats the price for the ticket form Samarkand to Tashkent?


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

RZD Logistics has delivered the first of two additional Talgo 250 trainsets which were ordered by Uzbekistan’s national railway UTY in 2015.  Railway Gazette. 


> The 11 coaches and two power cars travelled by sea from Bilbao to St Petersburg in eight days, arriving in Russia on February 28, and the trainset was then hauled by locomotive to Toshkent in four days. The second trainset is scheduled to follow in early April.


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ The current trains only have 9 coaches, but the new order includes to extend the current trains with two coaches so that the whole fleet has 11. Its length will go from 158 to 183 meters.

The current trains (nobody from Talgo has said otherwise, so I imagine the new ones they are equal) have 5,056 kW (with IngeTeam chain of traction, more than the S-130/730 of Bombardier) so there are no power problems.

More information about the transfer.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

The article says that the trains will go to Karshi which is where electrification ends today. I have seen when I was there that electrification masts have been erected all the way to Termez but have seen no signs of any further work. Is electrification to Termez still planned ? The line profile amply justifies it...


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Within the 325 km Karshi-Termez path, the 90 km Karshi-Dekhkanabad section has been electrified since January.

Talgo Afrosiyob trains currently run between Tashkent Samarkand and Karshi (Qarshi), and will soon arrive to Bukhara (Buxoro) westward.


----------



## lindo_mani (Dec 22, 2006)

Gusiluz said:


> ^^ Within the 325 km Karshi-Termez path, the 90 km Karshi-Dekhkanabad section has been electrified since January.
> 
> Talgo Afrosiyob trains currently run between Tashkent Samarkand and Karshi (Qarshi), and will soon arrive to Bukhara (Buxoro) westward.


Any update about Bukhara link? The railways site is often down (timetable page) and it's hard to get updated info on the schedule.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

That's a nice train. How does the infrastructure cope with the large temperature swings? I think it gets quite hot in the arid climate, and very cold in the winter?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------

